# Radix_mpath



## Pseudonym (Apr 29, 2011)

Hello.

I am using FreeBSD 8.2 and according to http://www.freebsd.org/releases/8.0R/relnotes-detailed.html (the release notes on 8.0) RADIX_MPATH is enabled by default on my machine, which is an AMD64 (so no "option RADIX_MPATH" & rebuilding the kernel should be needed).

I tried to search for more information on how to manage multipath routing but it seems that there is no information out there. This forum has 3 posts that touch upon the subject, but they just barely mention the possibility. The man page for route does not contain any information and randomized searchings with duckduckgo/google does not reveal any further info.

Is there any manual? 

In case anyone wonders what I am supposed to do with this info: I am trying to setup a router and jail-host that is supposed to route some of the jails through a OpenVPN tunnel, and everything else through another interface. That seems to require that I either go and buy a little SOHO-router (which sucks!) or that I use multipath routing. (I might be wrong though, so please _do_ tell me if I am.)

Thanks for any replies!!!


----------



## SirDice (Apr 29, 2011)

If you want to use multiple routing tables have a look at the setfib(1) man page.


----------



## jalla (Apr 29, 2011)

Yes, setfib is your friend.
Here's an example of how to use it with jails.


----------



## Pseudonym (Apr 30, 2011)

Oh thanks!!!  I love you guys! <3


----------

